# Help! My engine is emitting large amount of white smoke...



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi. Just new here... I have a GA13 engine, carburator type... and here's my problem...

A few weeks ago, my engine acted strangely, that when I'm driving in uphill places or when my engine is working hard, it starts to emit large amount of white smoke... and i'm pretty sure it ain't normal since the car behind me could be blinded of the cloud of smoke that is coming from my car...  

My car is in pretty good shape. Regular tune-up and change oil I do. Fuel and Air filters are replaced on schedule... carb is well maintained, just had it overhauled last year... i'm using a higher octane gas (95)... good engine cooling system...

We have checked the spark plugs, and found out that there were oil on the threads, though hardly visible on the tip, just carbon build up (but I'm sure it wasnt a normal spark plug burn) for newly replaced plugs.

We have suspected the valve seals... so I had my top overhauled last week... replaced also the timing chains, tensioners, and guides. I've used OEM parts. I even replaced my fuel pump and water pump, since they were about to give in... 

After a few days after the top overhauling, the car started to emit white smoke again... so I changed mechanic and consulted NIssan mechanics here... they suggested that the we'll try to reinstall a new set of valve seals... so they did... but still the problem is there... however, the nissan mechanics to noticed that there were some "play/vibration" on the exhaust valves... and just hope that the new seals could control them... I guess their hopes have failed them...

So as for now, the car is ok, unless it drives uphill... I'm loosing oil so I have to add a little once in a while...

What do you think? 

1. Is the leak coming from the "playing" valves?
2. My piston rings needs replacement
3. I have a crack on my engine block?
4. Or... you have any suggestions...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Rings or cracked head or block


----------



## trannyfilterproblems (Feb 1, 2003)

U need new piston rings.


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

your engine probably has a lot of miles and you´re gonna need to overhaul it for better performance


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Rings would be blue smoke, for oil.

White smoke indicated water vapour being burned, which most likely means you need a new head gasket. Check in your rad overflow, and you might see some oil in there.

James

P.S. I blew my head gasket recently too, so I'm familiar with the symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

Guys, 

thanks for your replies... will do check it out within the week...

However, if the cost of getting a "surplus" engine is the same of having it repaired, I might get another engine which is GA15 already...

Is GA15 and GA13 have the same parts? like fuel pumps, carbs, water pumps, tranny, etc? For at least I vould use my old parts just in case...

Thanks again....


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

You could use the fuel pump cause its electical, water pump. if its the same Model engine, you could reuse alot, make sure you are buying the same model engine, that way you will know if your engine will bolt to the same trans as well.


----------



## youngwp (Aug 13, 2005)

Check the transmission. It could be a device (can't remember what it is called, vacume modulator, I think.) on the transmission that has a vacume hose connected to it. If this thing stops working then your transmission fluid will be sucked into your crankcase causing large amounts of white smoke. Good Luck.


----------

